# cooling fans



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I think im having some trouble with my fans in my 05 gto. I can not get the fan 1 to come on at all(fan on the driver side) even when i jump the relay. I can try to power it with the dashhawk and i can hear the relay click on and off every few seconds over and over but the fan wont run. And i can power on fan 2 with the dashhawk and it will run but it will run and shut off and run and shut off continuously just like fan 1 relay was doing but fan 1 wont run at all. Anyone had this problem before... any ideas???? why is the fan cutting off and turning back on over and over. I tried swapping relays but everyone does the same thing. no trouble codes.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

update... The on off thingy with the fans was just the dashhawks doings. The car is working properly i guess. Fan 2 comes on at 235 degrees which is half way on the instrument cluster gauge. which seems a little hot to me. No wonder we have heatsoak problems. And i dont see a provision on my predator to change the thermostat/fan settings other than the fan power %, I upped it +20%. I got fan 1 to come on when i turned the a/c on so i guess its working like it was programmed to. I just wish i could run the engine cooler. 235' seems like a little much. But im not an engineer i guess they know better than i do.


----------

